# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Kultura, në rolin e një arme të fortë diplomatike

## Kryeplaku

Nga Erjus MEZINI 
Gazeta Sot

Iku koha e Hantingtonit, vjen diplomacia kulturore 


 Është me të vërtet e vështirë për një studjues që të përcaktojë përmbajtjen e epitetit «kulturor/e», ose të sqarojë se kur një dukuri është pjesë e kulturës së një populli ose jo. Sidoqoftë në mënyrë përgjithësuese do mundeshim të thonim se me termin «kulturë» nënkuptojmë një kolazh të gjërë vlerash, besimesh, veprash, traditash, zakonesh etj. që pasqyrojnë të kaluarën historike dhe tendencat ekzistante të një komuniteti, një kombi ose një grupi kombesh. Në ditët e sotme, proçesi i civilizimit -sipas kritereve perëndimore- dhe ndryshimet kulturore midis shoqërive të ndryshme duket se kanë tërhequr vëmendjen e politikave shtetërore dhe interesimin e shumë analistëve. Tashmë duket se komuniteti ndërkombëtar e ka kaluar plotësisht ndarjen e shoqërive me kritere biologjike, raciale. Vihet re se edhe vet ndarja me kritere etnike po e humbet përkrahjen e dikurshme. Të gjitha këto në një kohë ku kriter kryesor për të kategorizuar shoqëritë duket se janë bërë veçoritë kulturore. Kështu, ditët e sotme, flasim për praninë e qytetrimit perëndimor, qytetrimit europian, qytetrimit lindor ose aziatik, boshtit islamik etj. Gjithashtu, ekziston një grup studjuesish mbi-realistë të cilët bazojnë analizat e tyre politikoshkencore pikërisht mbi veçantitë e qytetrimeve të ndryshme. Personalitet i shumpërfolur i këtij grupi është edhe z. Samuel Huntington i cili prej viteve 90 flet për një «luftë midis civilizimeve». Ndodhitë e 11/09/2001 duket se shtuan përkrahësit e teorisë Huntington por e vërteta është se vet niveli kulturor i një shoqërie pasqyron gjëndjen sociale dhe ekonomike në të cilën ajo gjendet. Pra mendoj se do ishte ekzagjirim për mospërputhjen Lindje-Perëndim të fajësojmë vetëm ndryshimet kulturore, në një kohë kur largësia më e madhe midis këtyre dy polëve ndodhet në fushën ekonomike, sociale dhe politike. Fakt historik është gjithashtu se veçoritë kulturore ose fetare janë përdorur shumë herë për të justifikuar krizat ose përleshjet, duke mbuluar me këtë mënyrë shkaqet ë vërteta. 
*** 

   Pas këtij pasqyrimi hyrës reth rëndësisë që përmbajnë veçoritë kulturore për realitetin ndërkombëtar, besoj se do ishte e vlefshme të hedhim një sy tek mënyra me të cilën shtetet mundohen të shfrytëzojnë këto veçori në favor të tyre. Në qarqet e studjuesve të çështjeve ndërkombëtare duket se po fiton rëndësi, gjithnjë e më tepër, termi «diplomaci kulturore». Sipas analistes te American University -Washington D.C.- znj. Kosmidou, me diplomacinë kulturore nënkuptojmë përdorimin dhe kontaktet sistematike të veprimtarive dhe produkteve kulturore që ushtrohen nga organet shtetërore ose ndërkombëtare, por edhe nga nismëtarë jo-qeveritarë, me qëllim paraqitjen e vlerave dhe begative kulturore të nismëtarëve duke synuar në njohjen e njëri-tjetrit, mirkuptimin, bashkpunimin pa perjashtuar edhe bashkpunimin ekonomik-, përmirësimin dhe ngrohjen e marrëdhënjeve në nivel ndërkombëtar. Gjithashtu, znj. Kosmidou do të shtonte se kontaktet kulturore rrisin mundësitë për mirkuptimin midis popujve dhe hedhin themele për mirëbesim, me qëllim largpamës shmangjen e krizave politike dhe të përleshjeve. Gjithësesi, duhet të nënvizojmë se diplomacia kulturore mund të përdoret edhe si vegël për qëllime politiko-strategjike ose ekonomike. 
   Megjithëse diplomacia kulturore përbën një term të ri, nuk është aspak dicka e re praktikimi i saj. Shenja përdorimi të pasurive kulturore për qëllime politike vërehen akoma edhe në epokën e lashtë. Të rikujtojmë këtu organizimin e ciklit dramaturgjik Panathinea nga Athinejtë e lashtë gjatë Verës, kur Athina vizitohej nga tregtarët e huaj- ku midis tragjedisë vendasit mundoheshin të kalojnë mesazhe tek vizitorët, si psh. kontributi i Athinës në luftën me Persët, vlerat e demokracisë athinase, detyrimet e qytet-shteteve të tjera përballë epërsisë së Athinës etj. Sot, diplomacia kulturore ka fituar, detyrimisht, edhe më tepër përkrahje dhe sipas shume studjuesve liberalistë mund të kthehet në mjet për zgjidhjen e shumë problemeve. Tre janë funksionet kryesore të diplomacisë kulturore sot : 1) ngrohja e marrëdhënjeve ndërshtetërore, 2) përmirësimi i paraqitjes së jashtme dhe kalimi i mesazheve nga shteti që e ushtron dhe 3) përfitimi ekonomik. 
   Pasojat shkatërruese të Luftës së Dytë Botërore ku fanatizmi racial dhe kombëtar luajti rol dominues- shfaqën më tepër se kurrë domosdoshmërinë për njohjen dhe kontaktin midis kulturave. Këto inisjativa në Europë filluan me organizimin e një cikli të gjërë veprimtarish kulturore komunikuese që vazhdojnë deri më sot- dhe mund të thuhet se kishin si fryt krijimin e B.E., i cili dëshiron të shtrihet edhe më tepër. Tashmë, pothuajse në çdo shtet serioz dhe demokratik, si p.sh. Francë, Angli, Kanada, SHBA, Gjermani etj., ekzistojnë organe ose institucione shtetërore qё merren me temat kulturore dhe që veprojnë nën epërsinë e ministrive të punëve të jashtme të këtyre vendeve, duke zbuluar me këtë mënyrë përputhjen e punëve të jashtme me çështjet kulturore. Shembull tepër kuptimdhënës për lidhjen midis dipllomacisë dhe kulturës është edhe rasti i ekspozitës së Komisionit Special për Shqyrtimin e Politikës së Jashtme të Kanadasë, në vitin 1997, ku midis të tjerash shkruhej : «Paraqitja e kulturës kanadeze duhet të shihet si parësi kryesore e politikës së jashtme kanadeze... Sa më potencial të jet imazhi, aq më e madhe do të jet mundësia e aktivitetit të pavarur rezultativ në marrëdhënjet ndërkombëtare». Shembullor, gjithashtu, është edhe aspekti francez, ku veprimtaritë kulturore harxhojnë sipas statistikave të vitit 2003- reth 35% të buxhetit të përgjithshëm të ministrisë së jashtme. Kurse Mbretëria e Bashkuar duket se po përdor në mënyrë të spikatur sistemin e saj arsimor dhe mësimdhënjen e gjuhës angleze për të ushtruar diplomaci kulturore. Këshilli Britanik (British Council), institucion shtetëror me qëllim shtrirjen e imazhit anglez, ka hapur degëzimet e tij në mbi 109 shtete. Nuk duhen lënë, gjithashtu, pa u referuar edhe fitimet e mëdha ekonomike që sjellin aktivitetet dhe produktet kulturore. Në rastin e SHBA dhe Mbretërisë së Bashkuar është pothuajse e pamundur të zbulohet dhe të paraqitet ky përfitim ekonomik. Nga ana tjetër, për vitin 2002 burimet ekonomike të Kanadasë në fushën e artit dhe kulturës i afrohen shifrës së 42 miliardë Dollarëve Kanadezë, në një kohë kur në qarqet e këtyre fushave u punësuan reth 1.2 milionë persona.
 *** 

   Në mbyllje të këtij artikulli besoj se do ishte pozitiv parashtrimi i disa konkluzioneve në lidhje me aspektin shqiptar. Nga të dhënat e pakta që sipërpërmenda, kam mendimin se çdokush mund të ket krijuar një ide reth rëndësisë së inkurajimit dhe kultivimit të aktiviteteve dhe pasurive kulturore. Kjo rëndësi gjendet edhe tek fakti se qëllim kryesor i dipllomacisë kulturore të një shteti është krijimi dhe ruajtja e një imazhi të mirë në opinionin publik ndërkombëtar. Sot, por edhe në të kaluarën, në literaturën dhe shtypin shqiptar shprehet shpesh herë pakënaqësi për mospërkrahjen ë «çështjeve tona kombëtare» nga disa faktorë të huaj. Si është e mundur për një vend me kaq imazh të vogël, siç ndodh me Shqipërinë jashtë kufinjëve, të presi përkrahjen e pashterueshme të mendimit ndërkombëtar ? Duket se politika e shteteve moderohet nga ai ligji që shprehu z. Halperin, «mendimi yt është atje ku të detyron pozita jote». Pra nuk duhet të presim prej vetes tonë më shumë se ajo që mundemi të realizojmë! Rezatimi i kulturës dhe i artit shqiptar jashtë kufinjëve do të ishte mbase aleati më i mirë i kërkesave shqiptare. Kjo sepse, siç u përmend më sipër, kultura, por edhe arti, shfaqin të kaluarën historike dhe tendencat ekzistante të një populli. I japim kështu mundësinë të tjerëve të kuptojnë sadopak botën shqiptare dhe kjo gjë mund të ket rezultate pozitive kundrejt shteteve demokratike, ku opinioni publik ndikon mbi vendimet politike. 
   Mundësitë që i jepen Shqipërisë për të ushtruar diplomaci kulturore janë me të vërtet të mëdha. Jashtë kufinjëve të vendit tonë jeton një numër i madh Shqiptarësh si emigrantë ose si qytetarë të një shteti tjetër. Duhet, patjetër, të ruhen dhe të kultivohen lidhjet me këto komunitete shqiptare! Vetorganizimi i Shqiptarëve jashtë vendit, me inkurajim nga shteti jonë, mund të sjelli përfitime të mëdha dhe rritjen e imazhit edhe rolit të Shqipërisë në arenën ndërkombëtare. Gjithashtu duhet të ndaloj mbulimi i veçorive kulturore të kombit tonë që duket se po na propozojnë disa politikanë dhe intelektualë, në emër të asimilimit europian! Ka ardhur koha ti tregojmë të tjerëve se jemi të gatshëm të adoptojmë çdo ide përparimtare por nga ana tjetër kemi një bagazh të gjërë kulturor dhe historik nga i cili mund të marri mësim çdokush! Pozita jonë gjeografike, midis Ballkanit, Europës dhe Mesdheut, do ishte mirë të shihej si favor që na shton çdo lloj mundësie dhe jo si disavantazh i cili na i pakëson ato. Veç të tjerash mundësitë që ofrohen për shfrytëzim mund të përmblidhen si më poshtë : shkëmbime shkencëtarësh të huaj me ata vendas, shkëmbime midis studentëve dhe artistëve, organizim festivalesh në të cilat ftohen për pjesëmarrje edhe grupe artistësh nga jashtë, organizim koncertesh dhe ekspozitash jashtë shtetit etj. Gjithashtu duhet të inkurajohet ardhja e të huajve për studime ose specializim në Shqipëri përfitimi do jet edhe ekonomik. Shqiptarët sot po mësojnë gjuhët edhe historinë e gjithë botës, pse mos të mësoj edhe bota gjuhën dhe historinë e Shqipërisë?

----------


## Kryeplaku

I lutem shume moderatoreve mos i'a ndrojne titullin kesaj teme, sepse kete titull i kisha vene edhe artikullit tim pavarsisht se e ndruan ata te gazetes!

Mirepres cdo sygjerim, mendim ose shqetesim reth ceshtjes qe shyqrton artikulli ...! 
Faleminderit

----------

